# Ok, booting the kernel.... aspetta e spera [Risolto]

## sorchino

Allora salve a tutti, ho un grave problema con il kernel del mio neonato gateway e cioè che non boota ma rimane lì in attesa come da titolo...

Comunque sia il kernel è il 2.6.1 prima avevo il 2.6.0 ma il problema si era già presentato nell'installazione precedente e non soltanto con gentoo quindi è proprio qualcosa che sbaglio io nel kernel. Purtroppo per mia idiozia e troppa sicurezza ho cancellato il vecchio kernel (errore che poi solitamente non faccio..)

Ormai le ho tentate tutte credo... varie config trovate in giro per i miei 2 pc.. il kernel dell'altro pc... un 2.6.0, varie opzioni cambiate... non so più cosa fare!

Grazie a chi saprà risolvere questo odioso problema

----------

## Peach

io non sono sicuro da _quale_ parte del config del kernel possa dipendere questo comportamento... ma prova a postare le specifiche del tuo sistema e il tuo .config magari qualcosa ne viene fuori...

----------

## shev

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Allora salve a tutti, ho un grave problema con il kernel del mio neonato gateway e cioè che non boota ma rimane lì in attesa come da titolo...

 

Cioè? Esattamente a che punto si mette in attesa? Non parte per nulla, parte ma si blocca subito, lo schermo è nero, lilo/grub arrivano a...? Sii un po' più preciso, così come descrivi il problema è difficile anche solo farsi un'idea di cosa può essere  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Ok scusate sono stato poco preciso  :Smile: 

Allora, arrivo a lilo, lancio Gentoo e teoricamente dovrebbe partire il boot ma rimane fermo alla scritta Ok, booting the kernel, non è che mi da schermata nera del genere framebuffer non funzionante o kernel panic o altro, semplicemente rimane fermo lì  :Smile: 

Ho trovato in giro per la rete altri con questo problema e ho letto di abilitare:

 CONFIG_VT=y

 CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

 CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

Ma era tutto già abilitato.. comunque sia ho riprovato per sicurezza, ma niente da fare

----------

## sorchino

Peach: non so se sia il caso di pastare l'intero config... se mi confermate che dovrei pastarlo lo faccio  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Ma sei sicuro di fare le operazioni necessarie per compilare e installare il kernel? Quindi dare i vari make necessari, montare eventualmente /boot, lanciare lilo -v e così via?

----------

## randomaze

La scritta "booting the kernel..." dovrebbe essere a carico del boot manager.

Quindi il problema potrebbe anche essere sul lilo... dopo che hai compilato il kernel (in chroot?) lanci lilo? non da messaggi strani? Sicuro che punta al giusto kernel?

----------

## sorchino

Beh la ricompilazione del kernel l'ho fatta più di una volta.. comunque sia make && make modules modules_install no?

Il lilo è settato bene e punta al kernel giusto, /boot non ha una partizione sua ma è nella root e comunque sia ho semplicemente sostituito il kernel vecchio con quello nuovo lasciandogli lo stesso nome, ho rilanciato lilo e al momento della prima compilazione non ha dato messaggi strani.

Ricompilandolo da chroot invece da un errore con devfs dice di aggiungere il parametro devfs=mount mi sembra al lilo ma è un errore che mi ha dato anche altre volte ed è sempre andato tutto a posto dopo...

E comunque sia ho anche provato sia il kernel che mi funziona sull'altro pc, sia lo stesso ma con le modifiche relative al chipset della scheda madre (dma e agp) e non c'è niente da fare.

----------

## codadilupo

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> E comunque sia ho anche provato sia il kernel che mi funziona sull'altro pc, sia lo stesso ma con le modifiche relative al chipset della scheda madre (dma e agp) e non c'è niente da fare.

 

a questo punto (se non l'hai ancora fatto) prova 

```
# lilo -v
```

 e vediamo cosa ti dice il verbose.

Coda

----------

## sorchino

Ecco qua il lilo -v:

LILO version 22.5.8, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2003 John Coffman

Released 10-Oct-2003 and compiled at 16:18:44 on Dec 30 2003

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

    The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

        as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

        structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1' -> '/dev/hda1'

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2' -> '/dev/hda2'

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Boot image: /boot/dio

Added Gentoo-2.6 *

Writing boot sector.

/boot/boot.0300 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

----------

## randomaze

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Ecco qua il lilo -v:
> 
> LILO version 22.5.8, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger
> 
> Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2003 John Coffman
> ...

 

Mi sembra che tu abbia un bel pó di errori quá e la... nel chroot hai montato correttamente i fs virtuali? l'immagine del tuo nuovo kernel é quella /boot/dio e non la canonica /boot/vmlinuz?

----------

## sorchino

L'immagine del kernel è quella.. ha preso sto nome in preda a un delirio di moccoli!

Comunque sia, da chroot monto proc e basta come fs virtuale... ma ripeto che comunque secondo me il problema non è qui ma in qualcosa nel kernel visto che mi è successo anche al primo kernel compilato durante una vecchia installazione...

----------

## sorchino

Altre prove rimandate a data da destinarsi.. si è cotta la scheda video...

----------

## cataenry

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boot image: /boot/dio
> 
> 

 

Ahaha capitava spesso anche a me di chiamarlo così...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Un po' più esteso, ma più o meno così... ehehe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Altre prove rimandate a data da destinarsi.. si è cotta la scheda video...

 

Puó darsi fosse quello il motivo per cui non andava... tentando di inizializzare il framebuffer si incartava in qualche chiamata vesa!

----------

## sorchino

Ok, il problema era effettivamente la scheda video, messa un'altra, boot dello stesso kernel è tutto ok 

Comunque sia il fb non ce l'avevo  :Wink: 

Grazie comunque a tutti

----------

## Melvin

Ciao,

scusate se riporto su il thread, ma ho più o meno lo stesso problema.

Finalmente ieri sera ho finito di compilare il tutto, vado per installare il bootloader, provo con emerge -k lilo, ma non so perchè mi va in errore, vabbè, installo grub, tutto ok, configuro il conf, faccio il resto che manca da guida, riavvio, parte il grup, provo a vedere se mi prende i puntamenti a windows, sono ok, riavvio, provo gentoo, parte ma mi rimane in hang "ok, booting the Kernel".

Ora, anch'io ho una Ati, una 9500, ma non ho la possibilità (ne la voglia) di cambiarla...bisogna cmq installare gli ati-drivers?

Ora come potrei per riprendere la situazione? dovrei rifare il boot con il live cd, entrare nell'ambiente chrootato e ricompilare almeno il kernel?

----------

## MyZelF

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> Ora come potrei per riprendere la situazione? dovrei rifare il boot con il live cd, entrare nell'ambiente chrootato e ricompilare almeno il kernel?

 

Sì, e a quel punto verifica di avere nel kernel tutto quello che serve...  :Smile: Last edited by MyZelF on Wed Jan 21, 2004 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sì, e a quel punto verifica di avere nel kernl tutto quello che serve... 

 

Soprattutto controlla di avere messo le tre voci indicate qualche post più sopra, il 90% dei casi simili al tuo è dovuto alla mancata compilazione di quelle opzioni.

----------

## Melvin

CONFIG_VT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

intendi queste voci?

genkernel --menuconfig all 

le cerco e controllo...giusto?

----------

## shev

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> CONFIG_VT=y 
> 
> CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 
> 
> CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 
> ...

 

Esattamente

 *Quote:*   

> genkernel --menuconfig all 
> 
> le cerco e controllo...giusto?

 

Non amo genkernel quindi ti consiglio di fare a mano, cmq si, basta che controlli nella configurazione del tuo kernel se sono attive le tre voci (basta anche un less /usr/src/tuo_kernel/.config  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Melvin

Scusate ancora, stavo pensando se cmq il problema può essere la scheda video anche se non ho compilato ne xfree ne kde...(tra l'altro il grub parte con splashscreen senza problemi)

sono solo cose in più, non so se possono realmente valere qualcosa...

----------

## randomaze

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> Scusate ancora, stavo pensando se cmq il problema può essere la scheda video anche se non ho compilato ne xfree ne kde...(tra l'altro il grub parte con splashscreen senza problemi)
> 
> sono solo cose in più, non so se possono realmente valere qualcosa...

 

Controlla bene le opzioni con le quali compili il kernel...

----------

## Melvin

Ok, ho risolto il problema dell'hanging ricompilando il kernel, ho messo il 2.6 (gentoo-dev-sources)...ora ho un problema di kernel panic, non mi monta la partizione di root all'avvio...controllo che ci sia il supporto raiserfs nel kernel....

----------

